# Candela and Lux?



## FlashlightOCD (Sep 4, 2003)

I think Lumens is a measure of the total output from a light source, and I think Lux is a measure of light hitting a square meter of surface area, and a candela is a measure of output per solid angle [cone].

I'm not clear on what the difference is between Lux and Candela. Is it just that Lux fades with distance and candela does not?

Can anybody help clarify this for me?

TIA


----------

